# Lead exercise after spay - How long did you last?



## Milliepoochie

As most of you know my my constant rambling worried posts Millie was spayed tuesday gone. She was very doaped out the Tue / Wed but Thursday Friday onwards has come back with a vengence hehe. 

So now I am back to my normal enough girl (whoo hoo) but she is being driven mad by the lack of walking. We have been going on two 30 mins walks around the block on a fixed lead to heal but she is like a steam train bless her. She normally gets at least two hours off lead walks a day, so it has been a big culture change for her.

We have an appointment at the vets tomo for her check up (So I will be getting professional advice depending on how she is healing) but I am just curious how long other waited? Mainly because everyone has different ideas of a suitable wait. The nurse at the vets suggested 4 weeks on lead eeek. How far / long did you walk yours on lead? Am I being silly, should I be able to walk her the normal distances but just keep her on a lead? (At least then it should be tiring her abit more) 

Willow and Demi were also spayed last Tuesday, I really hope they are both also recovering well


----------



## PoisonGirl

I kept to my advice to keep Dixie on lead walks for a week before letting her run. Our vet uses dissolvable sutures not removable stitches.
I have seen what happens when the stitches become pulled and well having to call the vet to the surgery at 2 am for my friends dog was not cheap and she was slapping herself for not sticking to the advice.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Poppy was spayed on Tuesday 22 March, 1st check up on Friday 25 March and final check and stitches out on Friday 1 April, 10 days later.

Vet said gentle lead walks only while stitches were in. When stitches came out I specifically checked if we could now let her off lead, could she go back to the beach and do her usual 90mph runs and run and play with other dogs. The answer was yes, she could even skateboard if she wanted to! To be honest, I was surprised, I expected her to say to keep her fairly quiet for another couple of weeks. 

We went back to the beach for the first time yesterday and we met up with a doggie friend and she did run and play with her, although she did seem to be limiting herself. She would run a bit then lie down, walk a bit and lie down. I thought maybe the internal stitches were still a bit uncomfortable, or maybe even she is not back to her normal self energy wise as it's such a major op.

However, after we left her doggie friend she noticed some jackdaws on the beach and shot off chasing them at a speed you wouldn't believe, and I couldn't believe how far away she actually ran, probably about 100 yards. I blew the whistle (her usual recall), not even sure she heard it to start with she was so far away, but after a few blows she did hear then came tearing back at the same speed.

I don't know if the size of dog makes a difference, Poppy is a Bichon so only small at 5kg.


----------



## metaldog

I would follow the vet's advice and keep her on lead, it is not just the external stiches that are a problem, the inside needs to heal as well.

I would use the on lead walking time as an opportunity to work on perfecting heel


----------



## Nellybelly

5 days. but we went o the dog park at non peak times and she didnt run around too much. her stitches were out after day 10 and then we went back to normal!


----------



## tinaK

Clover was on the lead for a week until she had her stitches out. She went mad when I let her off the lead though lol


----------



## Fleur

I was told lead walks only for 2 weeks.
Although we only lasted 1 week as we went on holiday to cornwall 1 week after her op  Not the best planning but she was fine - and we were sensible.


----------



## Blitz

Toffee was not on the lead at all. She took 5 days to recover and then was back to running round the garden and yard but I didnt actually take her for a walk for over a week. When Candy was spayed I asked the vet how soon she could go back to coming behind the carriage where she paces for long distances - and was told she could as soon as the stitches were out. I did leave it longer as she really stretches so I couldnt see how it could be good for her.
My friend's dog was spayed on Wednesday and had a walk in the woods today with another dog.


----------



## greatdanes

As you know demi was speyed on tues, i walk her 3 times a day for about half hour but a gentle walk ( well its suppose to be a gentle one ), she is going absolutely crazy, i have recently been walking her on her flexi lead so she can roam a little bit but i have to watch her as a few times shes tried to take off , my shoulders are dissaproving of that 
The vet said to keep her on lead for a week, shes back at vets wednesday am and hes used dissovable stitches, i think by the end of the week she can be let off lead, then she'll turn into a whippet


----------



## Milliepoochie

Millie has disolvable stitches to so hopefully we get the all clear tomo to up our exercise although not suprised if we need to wait a week or so until she can charge around like normal. 

I have been so suprised how much she perked up from Thursday onwards. She really cant understand what all the fuss is about we never even had to use her buster collar she really has been so good.

It's been really intresting hearing the advice other vets gave etc it varies so much. The leaflet I was given from my vet said 10 days yet verbally they said 3 weeks on lead walking. 

I'l see what they say tomo once they have actually seen her


----------



## Nellybelly

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie has disolvable stitches to so hopefully we get the all clear tomo to up our exercise although not suprised if we need to wait a week or so until she can charge around like normal.
> 
> I have been so suprised how much she perked up from Thursday onwards. She really cant understand what all the fuss is about we never even had to use her buster collar she really has been so good.
> 
> It's been really intresting hearing the advice other vets gave etc it varies so much. The leaflet I was given from my vet said 10 days yet verbally they said 3 weeks on lead walking.
> 
> I'l see what they say tomo once they have actually seen her


I'm no expert, but I believe 3 weeks is perhaps being over cautious!


----------



## Milliepoochie

Millie had her check uptoday  everything is healing lovely  been told wait another two three weeks until letting her off near makita, but sooner if she doesnt see other dogs. Might really up her on lead walks now  get them walking together  so pleased for her. Ithink i have been so lucky with how well she has healed  although i think knowing Makita is there has really helped hehe! They r both so excited to see each other


----------



## BeagleOesx

Glad Millie's checkup went well. Willow does now seem much brighter since the anti-biotics have got into her system but still far from right, vets told hubby to just take her for 5 mins lead walks when she goes out but hopefully when we go back on Thursday for stitches out they will extend that. Once she is feeling more her normal self I don't know how we will hold her back!

Like Makita, Harvey our other dog has been really good with her & gentle (unlike his normal self :lol it's as if they know there is something not quite right with them. Can't wait for them to beable to run & play together again.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Nellybelly said:


> I'm no expert, but I believe 3 weeks is perhaps being over cautious!


But we have just got a new boy so she wont just be wandering around calmly off lead like she normally would, she charges past him wacking into him to prove a point she is off lead  Will see how she goes, just back form a lovely hour around the fields with the both on leads


----------



## Milliepoochie

BeagleOesx said:


> Glad Millie's checkup went well. Willow does now seem much brighter since the anti-biotics have got into her system but still far from right, vets told hubby to just take her for 5 mins lead walks when she goes out but hopefully when we go back on Thursday for stitches out they will extend that. Once she is feeling more her normal self I don't know how we will hold her back!
> 
> Like Makita, Harvey our other dog has been really good with her & gentle (unlike his normal self :lol it's as if they know there is something not quite right with them. Can't wait for them to beable to run & play together again.


I glad Willow is a little better, sounds like she has had a really hard time bless her. I really hope you are struggling to keep her from jumping around very soon!  Poor lil girl, it is a big op and its amazing how quickly some seem to bounce back, sounds like she is ona roll now


----------



## Blitz

Milliepoochie said:


> But we have just got a new boy so she wont just be wandering around calmly off lead like she normally would, she charges past him wacking into him to prove a point she is off lead  Will see how she goes, just back form a lovely hour around the fields with the both on leads


I would have thought an hour on the lead was quite excessive if she is still not allowed off the lead. I have never restricted mine though and they were never seperated and played as soon as Toffee was ready to.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Blitz said:


> I would have thought an hour on the lead was quite excessive if she is still not allowed off the lead. I have never restricted mine though and they were never seperated and played as soon as Toffee was ready to.


She was walking lovely and calmly on the lead, where as if she was off lead she genuinely would be tearing around like an idiot. The main reason she the nurse said we should keep her on a lead longer is because of our new boy, higher chances of playing rough / running like a loon!  We have got to the point where she needs her exercise bless her, she is (since her check up today) now having 1/2 the walking she would normally have but all on lead.


----------

